# Trip to mull!



## vogelport (Feb 4, 2008)




----------



## vogelport (Feb 4, 2008)




----------



## vogelport (Feb 4, 2008)




----------



## vogelport (Feb 4, 2008)




----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

Nice pics. Especially the Puffins and Shags.


----------



## vogelport (Feb 4, 2008)

fergie said:


> Nice pics. Especially the Puffins and Shags.


Thankyou,i have hundreds of pics but these are afew of my fav's.


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

vogelport said:


> Thankyou,i have hundreds of pics but these are afew of my fav's.


Get them posted up then. Have you got a Flickr account?


----------



## roddy mac (Dec 10, 2009)

nice pics of puffins n shags

Mull is a cracking wee place huh


----------



## vogelport (Feb 4, 2008)

fergie said:


> Get them posted up then. Have you got a Flickr account?


Id love too,no i haven't


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

vogelport said:


> Id love too,no i haven't


Ah well, not to worry. I've fixed and uploaded all my birdie and scenery pics on Flickr if you fancy a look. Links over on the photography section.


----------



## vogelport (Feb 4, 2008)

roddy mac said:


> nice pics of puffins n shags
> 
> Mull is a cracking wee place huh


Thanx : victory: Yeah its great,me and my husband went for two weeks and it was the best holiday we have ever had,it was amazeing!
Plus the weather was really hot everyday so we dropped on!


----------



## vogelport (Feb 4, 2008)

fergie said:


> Ah well, not to worry. I've fixed and uploaded all my birdie and scenery pics on Flickr if you fancy a look. Links over on the photography section.


Ah ok,will do thanx! : victory:


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Ahhhh wow the photos of the Puffins are lovely, I really would love to see one..


----------



## vogelport (Feb 4, 2008)

xvickyx said:


> Ahhhh wow the photos of the Puffins are lovely, I really would love to see one..


Do it! You will love it,its fantastic! :2thumb:


----------

